# After Skim Coat...Gardz or 123??? Help!!!



## j2dabizo (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone..

I've been searching all night for an answer on the net, and I'm just not finding a complete answer, so that's why I am posting now.

Here's my latest project...had floor to ceiling mirrors in the living room of my new house...approximatley 20' x 9' area.

-Took down the mirrors
- scraped off the adhesive off all the dywall (there was a ton!)
- used a razor to clean up the drywall tears and remove excess paper
- rolled 2 coats of GARDZ over the wall (stuff is AMAZING!)
- applied durabond 90 min setting type joint compound (2 skim layers)
- applied lightweight all purpose joint compund (1 skim layer)
- drywall sanded the entire wall.

Now its nice an flat and ready to be primed. 

My question is what the heck do I use now?? I have 1/2 gallon of GARDZ left and I just bought Zinsser Bullseye 1-2-3. 

I was going to buy a drywall primer, but I like Zinsser products. 

I've read so people have used 1-2-3 and had great success, I've read people used GARDZ and had great success.

I plan on painting with a water based paint, and an eggshell sheen. Wouldn't painting over the GARDZ be a little difficult considering it very glossy and extremely hard?

Sorry if it's a stupid question..just lost on what to use here....my gut feeling is I can use either and most likely still have a great looking wall when all is said and done, but I figured I would ask here before starting my prime coat over the skim coat.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would use the 123.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> I would use the 123.


 
Gardz would work OK, but in this case I agree with cap :laughing:


----------



## j2dabizo (Sep 6, 2012)

thats what i was thinking as well....thanks for the replies guys...appreciate it.


----------

